

The App of God: Getting 100 Million Downloads is More Psychology Than Miracles - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2013/07/the-app-of-god-getting-100-million-downloads-is-more-psychology-than-miracles.html

======
pawn
When I first decided to download a bible app, this one was the first I tried,
based on its name, rating, and popularity.

I eventually replaced it though with QuickBible, which as its name implies, I
found to open much faster and pulls up verses almost instantly.

I found that Bible had problems sometimes with wanting to make sure it could
sign in, which I didn't see a need for.

QuickBible isn't perfect though. It doesn't have my preferred translation
built in as an option (HCSB), and I haven't managed to successfully import it,
despite it having a tool that's supposed to be for that purpose.

Still, best I've found so far. If one of you knows of a better one, I'd be
interested. Or if you've figured out how to upload HCSB into QuickBible,
that'd be great too.

------
programminggeek
Note that there is something at work here that is as important as any of the
gamifcation bits. The app is called "Bible" and there are literally hundreds
of millions of Christians who read the bible who own a smartphone. So, it
inherently is going to get downloaded.

Also, the bible throughout time is among the most purchased, owned, and read
book around the world. Phones and tablets are used for reading things, so it
makes total sense that when you have a well made app called "Bible" that is
free, has no ads, etc. it is going to get a pretty big install base by
default.

I'm not saying that the gamifcation stuff isn't working. I just know that
being the most popular bible app across many platforms probably accounted for
tens of millions of downloads in the first place.

~~~
mijustin
Agreed: in this case "Getting 100 Million Downloads is More _About Built-in
Audience_ Than Miracles"

------
mathattack
God found gamification!

